# make deinstall segfaults



## jtl (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm trying to install mercurial with portmanager, and the update of xorg is failing.  When I cd into x11/xorg and try make deinstall, it segfaults as follows:


```
# make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for x11/xorg
===>   Deinstalling xorg-7.3_1
Segmentation fault (core dumped)
*** Error code 139

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
#
```
If I do a make install it informs me that xorg-7.4_2 is already installed.  Doing a pkgdb -F hasn't helped.  I'm not sure how to proceed.  Perhaps setting FORCE_PKG_REGISTER would help?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2010)

Try `# pkg_delete xorg-7.4_2`


----------



## jtl (Feb 2, 2010)

Just tried that.  It didn't change the make deinstall error, but it did allow make install to install xorg-7.4_2 without error.  I then ran pkgdb -F and was given the opportunity to unregister xorg-7.3_1, which I did.  Now make reinstall seems to be running fine in xorg.  I'll update when it's done.


----------



## crsd (Feb 2, 2010)

What exactly is segfaulting? Is there a .core file, by chance?


----------



## jtl (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know what segfaulted.  The only output is what was listed above.  I looked but didn't find a core file in /usr/ports/x11/xorg (where I issued the make deinstall command), in /usr/ports/, in /tmp, in /var/tmp, in /root, or in my home directory.  In any case, make install is running for xorg now and after another 250 dependencies are built it should be done... so not any time soon.  I'll post an update when it completes or dies.


----------



## jtl (Feb 2, 2010)

The xorg build completed just fine, so it looks like I'm okay on this now.  I've got another issue, but it's not related to this so I'll post it separately.  Thanks for the help.


----------

